# What other forums are you part of?



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

I really enjoy reading forums and wondered what topics y'all might be interested in. Over the years I have spent countless hours on http://www.mylespaul.com/forum/ and various woodworking sites.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Although not very active in any of the following it's interesting reading for me, at times-depends on the mood:

Gaming, mathematical probabilities, concepts on beating the house and such:
https://wizardofvegas.com/forums/

Audio/Video forum(pretty well known if you're into that sort of thing):
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/index.php

Who don't like BBQ:
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/

For gun totting in Texas(CHL(concealed handgun license) is now know as LTC(license to carry) since you don't have to conceal anymore):
https://www.texaschlforum.com/


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I like garage journal for ideas. I used to spend a lot of time on Acoustic Guitar Forum years ago. But most of my time is spent here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> https://www.texaschlforum.com/


 :thumbup:


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Https://www.homebrewtalk.com is probably the one I visit the most.

Pbnation.com is where I cut my forum teeth in high school though. Big time paintball junkie for a good time.

Nowadays it's mostly here, reddit/r/homebrewing, and the American Homebrewers Association forums


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My involvement on each tends to ebb and flow.
www.bogleheads.org
www.defensivecarry.com 
www.avsforum.com

along with assorted vehicle forums depending on the make/model of our vehicle fleet
www.civicforums.com
www.audiforums.com
www.toyota-4runner.org
www.tacomaworld.com


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Movingshrub Bogleheads! That's where I knew your username from.....I'm not crazy!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I have a somewhat eclectic range of interests, and my interest *waffles* between them.

In no particular order:

https://openbuilds.com
https://forum.canadianwoodworking.com
https://sawmillcreek.org
https://www.ketogenicforums.com
http://forum.shavemyface.com
https://straightrazorpalace.com (My primary other interest. If you think lawn people are obsessed, straight razor shavers take it to the next level and beyond)
https://plus.google.com (I follow 28 groups, but only about 6 of them closely.... at times)

There are several more that I am registered with but currently don't follow at all as my interests have shifted. I'm very much like a dog that sees a squirrel and takes off in a new direction , only to return much later.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@kaptain_zero Hello fellow woodworker..

I spend a great deal of time on Farnam Street: https://fs.blog

Reddit subs:
/r/homelab
/r/linux
/r/redhat
/r/sysadmin
/r/openstack

Woodworking:
sawmillcreek.com
festoolownersgroup.com
www.talkfestool.com

Facebook groups:
Vertical Farming Future Lab https://www.facebook.com/groups/180856605872483/
Hydroponics for Beginners https://www.facebook.com/groups/637162503142454/
Homemade Hydroponic Systems https://www.facebook.com/groups/HomemadeHydroponicSystems/
Regenerative Agriculture https://www.facebook.com/groups/regenerativeagriculture/
Natural Farming Grassroots Organizers https://www.facebook.com/groups/201451823801020/
Korean Natural Farming https://www.facebook.com/groups/koreannaturalfarming/
Soil Food Web Alliance https://www.facebook.com/groups/SFWAlliance/

I read through quora.com quite often.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

This is really the only true forum I frequent.

Otherwise, I browse reddit all the time. Other than the default subs, I subscribe to the following:
r/lawncare (of course)
r/landscaping
r/homeimprovement
r/minnesota
r/finance (I work in corporate finance/FP&A)
r/dissidiaffoo (Dissidia Final Fantasy: Opera Omnia, a mobile game I'm currently playing)

Before I had kids (4+ years ago), I was very active in the HardOCP forums (computers and PC gaming and such), particularly the Water Cooling section. But I no longer have time for PC gaming, so spending that amount of money on computers is not worthwhile whatsoever. Though I do miss it like crazy! But, on the bright side, lawn care has replaced computers and PC gaming as my primary obsession. :thumbup:


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

@kaptain_zero @Lawn_newbie 
For woodworking I never got all that involved with a forum, but I spent A LOT of time reading Chrisopher Schwarz's blogs!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

The best place to learn about woodworking is in your shop and living with the creations after making them.

I do occasionally gander at Chris Schwarz's blog, as I do with a few YouTube bloggers like Matt Estlea, Pask makes, Paul Sellers, Wood By Wright and Woodkiefer1, just to name a few..... But, sitting there watching YouTube videos does not a skilled craftsman make. Doing something perfectly is easy, it's fixing your mistakes so nobody can see them that is hard.

Alas, I have done myself in with wood dust and the shop is being sold off.... I can barely walk in the door before starting to cough and wheeze, skin sensitivities on my hands and the list goes on. I love working with wood, but jeez... I wish I'd never shrugged my shoulders at spending the money for REAL dust collection and wearing nitrile gloves,


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> Facebook groups:
> Vertical Farming Future Lab https://www.facebook.com/groups/180856605872483/
> Hydroponics for Beginners https://www.facebook.com/groups/637162503142454/
> Homemade Hydroponic Systems https://www.facebook.com/groups/HomemadeHydroponicSystems/
> ...


Man, I wish I had the space/money for hydroponics and regenerative ecosystems.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

zinger565 said:


> Man, I wish I had the space/money for hydroponics and regenerative ecosystems.


I don't have the space. I use a 4x8 NFT table and a small 4x4 grow tent for tomatoes. I only follow the regenerative for when I eventually buy land, my HOA here would not even allow a raised bed garden.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

kaptain_zero said:


> The best place to learn about woodworking is in your shop and living with the creations after making them.
> 
> I do occasionally gander at Chris Schwarz's blog, as I do with a few YouTube bloggers like Matt Estlea, Pask makes, Paul Sellers, Wood By Wright and Woodkiefer1, just to name a few..... But, sitting there watching YouTube videos does not a skilled craftsman make. Doing something perfectly is easy, it's fixing your mistakes so nobody can see them that is hard.
> 
> Alas, I have done myself in with wood dust and the shop is being sold off.... I can barely walk in the door before starting to cough and wheeze, skin sensitivities on my hands and the list goes on. I love working with wood, but jeez... I wish I'd never shrugged my shoulders at spending the money for REAL dust collection and wearing nitrile gloves,


Definitely sounds like some wisdom we all should listen to and take seriously. Thanks!


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

OWWM (Old Woodworking Machines), Unplugged Woodworking on fb, and the wonderful woodworking community on IG. Social media platforms have kind of blurred the forum as we used to know it.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

nt5000 said:


> Definitely sounds like some wisdom we all should listen to and take seriously. Thanks!


One of my "earlier in life" jokes was "Why would anyone buy a tool to specifically collect dust? ALL my tools collect dust, from time to time".


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

kaptain_zero said:


> nt5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely sounds like some wisdom we all should listen to and take seriously. Thanks!
> ...


Oh man that's a good one. Heard that!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Only other forum I am apart of is
www.texags.com

It's how I keep up with all things Aggie sports.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Previous to moving south, I heated my home with wood. I helped co-found www.fhcforums.com and grow it into the fantastic community it is today. Alas, I spend a LOT more time these days on TLF than FHC. But I keep up with my email notifications and drop in on the gang once in awhile. If any of you guys up north are looking for something to do in the off-season, chainsaws are just as much fun as mowers!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

@MasterMech That fhcforum is cool!

@bgillroy Those are also great forums, though anything on FB or Yahoo, as interesting as it is, looses a lot due to the way they are set up. Trying to find a post you saw on FB a while back is damn near impossible. Personally, I miss the dial up bulletin boards, or for that matter Amateur radio based packet radio bulletin boards with store and forward message capability, of which I used to run one.... but that's all "old" stuff now.


----------

